
Show HN: Content database and collections for learning from all over the web - mtolga
http://www.fluffzy.com
======
mtolga
We were having hard time to find great content because of all the fluff
content out there. There is a lot of great content on web but it's so time
consuming to find great ones. We had to open dozens of tabs and read/watch 10
content to find a great one.

So, we are building content search platform which you can find content

\- rank content or search results \- create and follow collections to learn
new things \- Take advanced notes remember what you learn

We make the internet, you library. So, you can find great content in a glance,
save your time on learning instead of searching.

